# Shaved for the first time!



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Now I’ll admit, I’ve never used clippers on a goat before. I’ve never even thought of shaving a goat until I saw how cute they looked- and here we are. Luna got her first shave today, and while it’s not perfect, I think she looks adorable. Thought I’d share! 

I am once again confused about conformation and how it works, I think at this point I’ll just give up on trying to figure it out! But if you have tips on what kind of buck would improve her the most, do let me know. I think I finally have an idea of what I want, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So very pretty! I think you did a great job!

I think she looks really nice for conformation too. A buck with a more level topline would be great. A less steep rump too. I'd like to see a higher escutcheon, smoother foreuder attachments, and teats facing more downward on the buck's side as well. (I'm super picky about udders though)


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So very pretty! I think you did a great job!
> 
> I think she looks really nice for conformation too. A buck with a more level topline would be great. A less steep rump too. I'd like to see a higher escutcheon, smoother foreuder attachments, and teats facing more downward on the buck's side as well. (I'm super picky about udders though)


Thanks so much! Appreciate the tips


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

